# Mouth Ulcer



## ashley27 (Apr 30, 2012)

If the doctor does a chemical destruction of a mouth ulcer with silver nitrate, can that be coded or is it included in the office visit?


----------



## camillecoder@hotmail.com (Apr 30, 2012)

*Aphthous ulcer*

i would code a 40820


----------

